# I never realized how fast pigeons walk



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That is, until I made a small movie on Christine the pigeon. They're so funny when they walk so fast so I decided to try and capture one of them in this little movie.

I put it out on my website at:
http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/

You can see it on the scenes page under Christine. 

Christine was a young pigeon who grew up really fast when she joined the flock. I think she may be related to Sue because of her coloring, but who knows who's related to what. 

Anyways, that pigeon can MOVE when she wants to get somewhere. Those little legs can go!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I always laugh when I watch my males driving the females to the nest. They walk so fast and their heads are bobbing fast back and forth. Sometimes, they will chase the hens around the feeders, in a circle, in the lunch room.
It is funny to watch  , and reminds me of "The Pirates of the Carribean" ride at Disney, where the pirates chase the "wenches" around, in a cricle.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Garye, 

LOL, great little video of Christine working her little legs Your website really looks good now, it's all coming together beautifully!!!!!


Well done


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Funny video Garye and good web page! Entering pigeon town... I want to go there! This is the best town to live in  

Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a great pidge website!!!

Do pigeons walk fast? Does a bear ..... well, we know what bears do in the woods 

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Garye,

The website is really lookin' good.

I love to watch the pigeons when they run...it's so comical.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

No, John, what do bears do in the woods? Only kidding.

Well I'm having fun with doing that website. It gives me an excuse to take pix of pigeons! 

Though I think the pigeons are annoyed with the whole thing. They kinda just stare at me wondering why I'm not feeding them and instead am just holding this thing in my hands aimed at them.

They do not like flashes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And...*

they don't like those red laser lights either!

I have a pen with a laser light and was using it one day with my oldest cat, Bubba, who loves to chase it. Squeaks was out and I just happend to sweep the light on the floor near him. He freaked! Does NOT like it at all!

Of course, I make sure the light NEVER shines in anyone's eyes!!!  

Those Pippies (Professional Urban Pigeons) are a riot, Garye!  Your site is really great!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, when I first saw them walking towards me, I kept thinking, they'd make a pretty good picture of businessmen on their way to work. I think one of them looks like he's walking on two chicken drumsticks, he's so fat. 

That's part of the fun of taking pictures of them, you never know what you'll get in those pictures.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is a sight to see a pigeon walking with such a purpose, with that big body to suppoet. The head ~bobbing just brings it all together.I think it is a beautiful walk ...THE PIGEON WALK. 

Your site Garye is really awsome.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

walk?
To me it looks like they're running- thier legs move so fast its like the Roadrunner cartoon....
In a way i can understand now why i see so many ferals with foot injuries, they must give thier feet a beating...


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Victor said:


> It is a sight to see a pigeon walking with such a purpose, with that big body to suppoet. The head ~bobbing just brings it all together.I think it is a beautiful walk ...THE PIGEON WALK.
> 
> Your site Garye is really awsome.





last time I was out at a night club to dance, i tried the 'pigeon dance' -it seems a perfect dance in the making- bob your head, puff your neck, spin in a circle....lets just say i went home alone.....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TitanicWreck said:


> last time I was out at a night club to dance, i tried the 'pigeon dance' -it seems a perfect dance in the making- bob your head, puff your neck, spin in a circle....lets just say i went home alone.....



Tarn, LOL......good one!  

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Don't give up*

TitanicWreck...you are just a-'head' of your time! 

Wasn't there a dance called the "Chicken?" Well, of so, today it's the "PIGEON(WALK)"...  

Actually, I do the PigeonWalk dance with Mr. Squeaks all the time. And, believe it or not, he "dances" back!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, I always thought with the way pigeons walk, that their walk would make a good kind of dance especially if you're into some kind of groove. Maybe one day we'll see dancers dance in music videos doing the "pigeon". Pigeons have a certain kind of groove all to themselves.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Garye said:


> You know, I always thought with the way pigeons walk, that their walk would make a good kind of dance especially if you're into some kind of groove. Maybe one day we'll see dancers dance in music videos doing the "pigeon". Pigeons have a certain kind of groove all to themselves.



It would work...do the pigeon head bob, strut and spin around...that is a perfect dance formula- But jumping on the back of a female and flapping your arms might go a bit too far though...

For Halloween, I intent to wear a tuxedo and a pigeon mask.....Im sure Ill be tearing up the dance floor with my moves..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a riot*

that would be TitanicWreck! Bet you would win FIRST prize in the costume contest along with your dance.  

Of course, you DO need to know your partner REAL well!!! LOL  

In case you DO NOT have a partner, you could give the male pigeon "herding" a try IF you see a hen who may be receptive... ROFL


----------

